# How to store roasted garlic?



## Curtis Sowers (Jan 19, 2009)

what do you do if the garlic you roasted was left out?  Is it still good or does it need to be thrown away?


----------



## Constance (Jan 19, 2009)

How long was it left out?


----------



## pimpthatfood (Jan 23, 2009)

What you can do is to place your garlic in olive oil, make sure that the garlic is well covered. Use the then Garlic Oil for frying or dressing your salads.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

pimpthatfood said:


> What you can do is to place your garlic in olive oil, make sure that the garlic is well covered. Use the then Garlic Oil for frying or dressing your salads.



When giving out this information you MUST include that this may not be stored for longer than 4 or 5 days.  It MUST be stored in the refrigerator also - NOT in a room temperature/warm environment.  Botulism is nothing to play around with...this situation produces the perfect environment for its growth.  Sorry to sound so frantic, but, this is very dangerous!

You can also freeze your garlic once it is separated into cloves.  Simply thaw what you want to use, keeping the rest frozen.

**Tip on removing cloves from head of garlic - - - moisten fingers in water.  It will keep the garlic from sticking to your fingers.


----------



## Claire (Jan 27, 2009)

One thing not mentioned here is that a lot depends on the conditions where you left it out.  Overnight in my kitchen in the winter, well, it gets cold enough that olive and peanut oil solidify, so most foods are fairly safe for those few hours.  On the other hand, anything left on the counter in the summer overnight (no a/c in that room) pretty much is trash.


----------



## Lizannd (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kitchenelf, the question is regarding roasted garlic, not*

raw garlic.  Botulism is a concern for raw, not cooked garlic, I believe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2009)

Lizannd said:


> raw garlic. Botulism is a concern for raw, not cooked garlic, I believe.


 
 Jumping the gun...it's just something I'm good at!!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2009)

Lizannd said:


> raw garlic. Botulism is a concern for raw, not cooked garlic, I believe.


 

 I have read that it's an issue for both.

"Do not store garlic in oil at room temperature. Garlic-in-oil mixtures stored at room temperature provide perfect conditions for producing botulism toxin (low acidity, no free oxygen in the oil, and warm temperatures). *The same hazard exists for roasted garlic stored in oil.*"

Garlic


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Jenny - I wasn't really sure and didn't have time at the moment to search.


----------



## mastercooker (May 2, 2009)

If it is left uncovered, it will get very dry. Do not store garlic in oil at room temperature. Garlic-in-oil mixtures stored at room temperature provide perfect conditions for producing botulism toxin (low acidity, no free oxygen in the oil, and warm temperatures).  

To store your roasted garlic, you can:


1. Leave it in the bulb instead of squeezing the cloves out. Just wrap it in foil and it will keep for a few days in the fridge without drying out.

2. Squeeze the cloves out and put them in a small jar with enough olive oil to cover them, they'll keep longer this way than wrapped in foil.

3. Smash the cloves using the side of a knife and mix with a pinch of salt to make an even paste. Combine this with some softened butter and some fresh or dried herbs (basil and oregano or tarragon would be nice, also lemon juice and/or zest). This can then be formed into a log and wrapped with plastic wrap and put in the freezer. This type of compound butter is great on toasted bread, stirred into rice or pasta dishes, added to a sauce, or added to fish or vegetables when steaming in foil pouches.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't wait to try your Number 3 solution, mastercooker, thank you so much!


----------

